# Outdoor model shoot



## Ady (Nov 6, 2010)

Couple of my faves from today's outdoor session, blue gel on rear wall:


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 6, 2010)

the blue is rather obnoxious..


----------



## Ady (Nov 6, 2010)

I quite like the blue;contrasts with her hair colour. Here's one without the gel:


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> the blue is rather obnoxious..



thats your total critique?

the exposures are spot on. The lighting works well, the blue gel works for me as it contrasts her red hair well and helps bring out her hazel eyes

Your compositions and poses need some work.  I would turn her body 45* to the camera and bring her head back to you.  Her shoulders square with the frame makes her appear to have very wide shoulders.

the second shot is cropped funny and also again square shoulders but she is also slouching.


----------



## Ady (Nov 6, 2010)

chito beach said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > the blue is rather obnoxious..
> ...


Thanks - there is certainly a lot to think about when on location. Will take on board the angle of the model.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 6, 2010)

sorry, the blue just ruins it for me.  Its unrealistic; when is the side of a barn(i assume?) bright blue... not to mention the fact that it only highlights a spot of the background.  Had you completely covered the background in blue, and a less harsh blue, it would have worked better.  I see that you are trying to accent her reddish hair, but it just looks weird.  Not natural at all. 

On the technical side, the exposures and focus are spot on.  

The second image looks as if she is trying not to smile. it looks like a forced "serious" face.


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 6, 2010)

I love the blue on the first image. I keep finding myself looking at the pretty background and not the model.  dang!


----------



## Korrektor (Nov 6, 2010)

the blue is actually cool! I like! a very interesting face.


----------



## The Empress (Nov 6, 2010)

I love the blue, it brings a nice contrast between her hair and the background. She is a cute girl


----------



## virustai (Feb 27, 2011)

nice and sharp


----------



## Truefocus (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice. I like how you used the blue background to offset her blue dress. It compliments well with her red hair. The exposures are dead bang on (my favorite is the 1st (top) image. I love how you set her to the left side and allowed all the breathing space to the right with her looking in that direction.I really think you captured her inner joy in this shot as well. Great job. 

Ken


----------



## cnutco (Feb 27, 2011)

I wish the composition was better, because everything else looks great!


----------



## 4milerun (Mar 3, 2011)

Blue is good.


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 3, 2011)

Only think about the blue I don't care for is its obvious placement. I would have liked to see the whole wall lit up or at least even left to right on both sides. Nice exposures and beautiful girl.


----------



## PopCulture (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice. Her eyes are beautiful.


----------

